# my indian fantail



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

my indian fantail cuddle together while I clean their loft


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

very pretty thanks for sharing


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

Marcel-craiova


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

the one must be concerned about it weight .lol its standing on the scale


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

LOL, u noticed that, yes, it is a scale


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

nice fantails


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

lovely birds


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## fancy pigeon (Jan 30, 2013)

Can eneryone tell me on how to breed indan fantail pigeons xx


----------



## fancy pigeon (Jan 30, 2013)

*indan fantail pigeon*

can you tell me how to breed indan fantail pigeon but my is pair up with my homer but they has be mateing for 3 weeks now but still no eggs


----------

